# Jackson sleds



## 22West (Jun 1, 2004)

Rent sleds at Brooks Lake Lodge, at Togwotee pass. 45 min north of JH. Lots of 'bilers up there. Check out the pinnacles and two ocean, but I'm not sure if they allow sleds that far back...


----------

